# Bracelets cuir Apple



## Phoenixxu (15 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je cherche à acheter un bracelet bleu nuit boucle classique pour ma montre mais depuis début décembre, cet article est juste indisponible. 

Ça fait un moment déjà... 
pensez-vous vous que de nouveau bracelets se préparent ? 

Impossible de commander un bracelet, on ne me propose même pas 2-7 semaines d'attente, c'est juste indisponible ! 

Est-ce que ça signifie sinon une fin de production ? 

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? 

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses ! 

[emoji2]


----------



## ibabar (23 Janvier 2017)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Impossible de commander un bracelet, on ne me propose même pas 2-7 semaines d'attente, c'est juste indisponible !


En stock sur l'Apple Store! http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MMAJ2ZM/A/bracelet-boucle-classique-bleu-nuit-42-mm
Peut-être y avait-il qq ruptures pour les fêtes de Noël?

Peut-être qq nouveautés au printemps (fin mars) afin de redonner un coup de projecteur et de boost sur la Watch?
A mon avis Apple met surtout l'accent sur les bracelets fun (élastomère, nylon) car à part le milanais, je n'ai pas l'impression que les bracelets "luxe" se vendent beaucoup...
Sans parler des conneries parfois débitées tel ce vendeur à Opéra qui me soutenait en novembre qu'Apple avait arrêté le leather loop en gris fumé. Il est toujours au catalogue à ce jour...


----------

